# old treefarmer



## ricciadam (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi everyone. I just bought an old treefarmer on ebay, I'm sure some of you saw it. I was wondering if anyone knew what model it is, maybe c4? also does anyone know any good sources for parts for an old machine like that? It looks like a lot of the parts will be easy to get at napa or somthing but I'm kind of concerned about the clutch. Overall it seems to be in good shape though. Thanks


----------



## DDM (Feb 11, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 11, 2006)

*My C4*

Here is my 1967 C4, the hardest parts to find are for the winch.


----------



## ricciadam (Feb 11, 2006)

no I don't have any pics unfortunately. Ive left my digital camera in tn. and I'm home in NY. Well by looking at stihlcrazy's picture, I'd say I've definitely got a c4, probably about the same year. What motor does yours have? I was told that I have a Fordson Major. I got the clutch working tonight, and everything else works good. I think on monday I'll skid logs!


----------



## ray benson (Feb 11, 2006)

I think this is a picture of the skidder.


----------



## ricciadam (Feb 12, 2006)

thats the one. Thanks


----------



## Crofter (Feb 12, 2006)

I had one with the Deutz aircooled engine. The parts were still available then. I have had clutches that were obsolete, shipped away and relined etc., by my local Napa dealer. Do a google search for used skidder parts. Dont know aboout them but there are some well organised computer linked ussed tractor parts retailers.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 12, 2006)

My skidder has a 172 ford gas. I get parts at a New Holland dealer. The year of the skidder should be in the serial #.


----------



## ricciadam (Feb 12, 2006)

Wheres the serial # located? also what size tires are those that are on yours. Thats a pretty good looking machine, I've got little dink tires that are shot.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 13, 2006)

The serial # on mine is on tag just below the brake master cylinder under the hood. I can't see the #'s on my tires because they are covered with mud. I think they are 16.9 x 30.


----------



## SBeange (Jun 8, 2012)

*Can Car Tree Farmer*



ray benson said:


> I think this is a picture of the skidder.



Looks like an early B series (round tube, non adjustable fairlead) C5 with a mechanically controlled Braden winch. Should have a DD 3-53 engine. 

Scott


----------



## SamC.Jr (Jun 8, 2012)

We used to own a '80 C5 with Duetz diesel and a Gearmatic winch.Our transmission and clutch was the same as an old Chevy delivery truck.


----------



## floyd (Jun 9, 2012)

If it has a Detroit diesel in it keep it full of oil. Just fill it everytime you put fuel in it.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 10, 2012)

floyd said:


> If it has a Detroit diesel in it keep it full of oil. Just fill it everytime you put fuel in it.



 
now Floyd ; If they run it like it should be run it won't burn much oil. But. it might still find a way out of the engine. 
I think Detroit 2 strokes are an intelligent engine. They know motor oil prevents rust and the coat the machine that carries them around out of shear benevolence.


----------

